# Tohatsu 4 hp SS prop?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have researched extensively and there is nothing produced 

But if money was no object it could be made to happen 

I have a hub for a 9.8 it was very expensive and may some day get a custom prop built 
The hub is basically the same as the 6 hp 

My advice to you is purchase the 6hp carb and the highest pitch prop you can get then add a #2 cup ... then hang on tight ...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Hmmm there are a couple really good prop guys in TX I may get ahold of them and see if they can come up with something. Even if it had to be custom made all it takes is money right? Or maybe will find its a non-issue and not worry about it.


----------

